
Ask HN: Impacts of X orders of magnitude improvement on battery efficiency? - harperlee
I have been thinking lately in how increases in battery technology have enabled lots of new transport technology (such as Teslas, segways, e-scooters, etc.), drones, mobile phones, etc., and how several other classical scifi technology is only (&#x2F;mainly?) fiction due to energy limitations (exoskeletons, human-carrying drones, robots, some black-mirror-level technology, etc.).<p>Mobile phone adoption has changed the world. Electric cars are posed to do the same (sadly, autonomous cars promised a lot more changes that now seem somewhat farther into the future). I thought it would be an interesting thread for HN to discuss some other areas in which a hypothetical sudden 10x, 100x change in energy storage&#x2F;availability would have a big impact in the world.<p>What do you think?
======
ArtWomb
These are really good insights. I think the holy grail of fuel cell tech is
charge once instantly, and never have to worry about re-charging. Optimal
electrical independence. Device includes nanoscale materials design that
allows it to convert passive use into energy. In addition, a wireless
electrical grid is deployed allowing consumers to draw power from via the air.
One plank that combined with satellite internet and AI constitutes the Next-
gen engineering platform on which to build.

[https://www.techspot.com/news/77076-samsung-graphene-
batteri...](https://www.techspot.com/news/77076-samsung-graphene-batteries-
which-can-charge-phone-12.html)

Ossia: Proven Wireless Power Technology

[http://www.ossia.com/](http://www.ossia.com/)

